# The name game



## Benita (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi guys, we are soon getting our Vizsla puppy. 

It's gonna be a girl! We have a list of calling names but need an AKC to be registered name for her as well. It doesn't have to do anything with her calling name. The only thing it has to have in it is "Tru" at the beginning. The kennel is Tru Vizsla's named after their first Vizsla which is Truman  

I had a list of names but it doesn't realy fit with the tru. 

Here the list


cut the cuteness

Once in a blue Moon

Picture Perfect Girl

All ducks in a row (which is more a retriever name I guess)

Here Comes Trouble

Felt Just Right

Eyes to the Sky

I thought about Tru pain in the butt - JK!!! Hahahaha

Calling names that are on our list are 

Zoey (not sure about this one though since there are so many Zoeys!)
Josie
Sophie
Ruby
Olive
Hailey

Please help!


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

My top 3: Once in a blue moon, here comes trouble, Eyes to the sky. As for calling names, there are lots of Zoey, Olive, and Ruby. I like Josie and Sophie. Hope that helps. Good luck!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

GO back 3 generations of dam & sire - if you find a good combo - that always works - call name is what you liVe with eVery day - the most important !


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

It took me a few days to come up with Jasper's registered name. It's Mira's Tyrian Scotch. Tyrian comes from tyrian purple, which was because he was Mr. Purple in his litter, and Scotch because it's part of the name of the road he was born on. Plus...yummmm, scotch! I thought it sounded good, so that's what we went with. You might find that once you learn more about your specific girl, another name springs to mind. Or search her ancestry and glean some inspiration from their names.

That said, I do like Eyes to the Sky! As for her call name, that's the one that's most important, as REM said. If you're looking for something that's not overly common, you might want to strike Sophie, Ruby, and Zoey off the list. At least in our area there are a very large number of dogs with those names. Say those names around a pack of dogs and at least 4 or 5 wander up to you. If commonality doesn't matter to you, they're all really nice!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

my friends WHV is called Truly Scrumptious


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Unfortunately I agree all of those call names are common but we have Dozer and Penny so ours are also VERY common. I think you're doing a great job picking AKC names. Maybe Look in the dictionary for words starting with tru. 

Our are Cameos steel city "Dozer" and Well Spent Red Cent "Penny".


----------



## Benita (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you so much for your help guys! Parents names are Firefly "Tru Light Up the Night" and Burr Oak's Kick Em Up Jake. Don't like the names a few generations back but like thr parents names. 

God I wish this would be easier


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

"Tru Yours Truly", call name - Trudy... 

Anyhow, Benita, I hope this is the biggest problem you ever have with your wonderful Vizsla!! ;D ;D


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I would suggest waiting a few months after you have the pup. The registration doesn't have to be done right away and it will be fun to add your pups personality to the register name. I did Oquirrh's too early and then really regretted not waiting because of course I came up with a great name afterwards.


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

I had our girl's call name picked out before we got her but it ended up fitting her perfectly and everyone loves it.... It is Ziva .... and of course she gets Ziva the Diva a lot  I am headed this Thursday to look at a litter of pups born mid November and we will hopefully be getting a female from them... so another name will be needed.... and like Ziva I have had the name in my head for nearly a year a now..... her call name will be Izzy .... but as you said the registered name I will have to think about for a bit.


----------



## Benita (Oct 30, 2012)

Oquirrh said:


> I would suggest waiting a few months after you have the pup.


If you would know me you would know I am one of the most impatient people on the planet ;D

Here is my new list 


Tru cut the cuteness

Tru Once in a blue Moon

Tru Here Comes Trouble

Tru Felt Just Right

Tru Eyes to the Sky

Tru watch the quite one

Tru Princess of Thieves

Tru Armed N Dangerous

Tru Kick up your Heels 

I want something fun and sassy ;D Talked to the breeder today and it looks like Firefly is getting her puppies soon!


----------

